

O'Reilly Maker Faire Ebook Deal | Make: eBooks for $9.99 - maguay
http://oreilly.com/store/dd-makerfaire.html
4 different Make: DIY eBooks for $9.99 each today on O'Reilly.com in celebration of Maker Faire in NY this weekend.  Looks like good books to add to any hacker's library, especially if you want to pass on the tradition to younger people in your life.
======
maguay
4 different Make: DIY eBooks for $9.99 each today on O'Reilly.com in
celebration of Maker Faire in NY this weekend. Looks like good books to add to
any hacker's library, especially if you want to pass on the tradition to
younger people in your life.

